# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Den

## ghosthunter5487

I have heard a rumour that den is to come back at christmas. Has anyone else heard this?  :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> I have heard a rumour that den is to come back at christmas. Has anyone else heard this?


what as a person or as a ghost? it would be very unbelievable to make den come back alive so i doubt that its true

----------


## ghosthunter5487

We never saw the body being buried, so I dont see why he cant come back. It is possible

----------


## di marco

> We never saw the body being buried, so I dont see why he cant come back. It is possible


i agree that we never saw him being buried, but think about it. he was hit on the head with a large metal/stone object and knocked unconcious, then when he came round he was hit on the head again. it is very unlikely that he would survive that. also, if chrissie didnt bury him then why does she keep looking at the concrete patch and looking upset/talking to him? she must think hes in there. even if theres a good explanation that he comes back (like you said, he wasnt actually buried) i dont think the majority of people will like it as its very unrealistic. to bring someone back from the dead once is quite weird, to bring someone back from the dead twice is almost impossible

----------


## Johnny Allen

I had heard ages ago that Den was to be brought back as a ghost, may have been a joke who knows

----------


## callummc

It's a well known fact in soap that unless the body is seen,like down the hole being covered in cement well it is possible,and whats more i hope they dig up the hole and ther's no body,it would make a great storyline and give us den fans a bit of hope,and then maybe 1 day if ee want him to return,and he wants to ,he can,but up untill that day certain people will be looking over their shoulder and wonderingif he's alive ,if he's gonna return and more importantly where is he.

----------


## alan45

> We never saw the body being buried, so I dont see why he cant come back. It is possible


 how many deaths does he need. Den Watts was killed many years ago shot as he walked by the Walford Canal. He was dead and buried then. That should have been END OF STORY until that fool LB decided he should be raised from the dead in a totally improbable and unrealistc story. Let sleeping webcam performers lie

----------


## Treacle

I'm inclined to agree, it would be a bit rubbish to bring him back a 3rd time from the dead.

----------


## squarelady

> I have heard a rumour that den is to come back at christmas. Has anyone else heard this?


I heard this rumour too. I heard he's really been hiding in Chrissie's cupboard for the last ten months in an elaborate plan to get rid of Zoe.

----------


## Treacle

> I heard this rumour too. I heard he's really been hiding in Chrissie's cupboard for the last ten months in an elaborate plan to get rid of Zoe.


I heard he got through the sewers to Italy  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

He should have been left DEAD

----------


## Treacle

Agreed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr Humphries

I am not sure whilst I agree with you that he should be dead after all this, I can help but wonder what a mouth watering clash it would be if he turned up again. With Sharon and Dennis married. Chrissie having had an affair with Jake, He never ever meet Grant or Peggy. I just feel that it has left us with alot of unfinished business. Plus if and when they find Den's body, how is poor sharon going to feel. After he went to his 1st grave thinking that she hated him and now the 2nd time it has happened. She will be so upset.

----------


## alan45

I hope TPTB at Elstree do not even contemplate Return of Den III

----------


## Babe14

> I heard he got through the sewers to Italy


LOL! Maybe he'll turnup in Venice as a Gondeleea singing "Just one cornetto...

----------


## dddMac1

No way don't bring back Den

----------


## ghosthunter5487

I think if he did come back it would make some fantastic storylines.

----------


## Treacle

Maybe it wasn't really him and him and Ange and Cindy, Lou and Pete Beale are all basking in the suns rays in Tenerife.

----------


## Siobhan

> Maybe it wasn't really him and him and Ange and Cindy, Lou and Pete Beale are all basking in the suns rays in Tenerife.


 :Rotfl:  and arthur is the bar man serving fancy drinks with umbrellas  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> I think if he did come back it would make some fantastic storylines.


Fantastic being the operative word  :Rotfl:

----------


## Trinity

If they had fantastic story lines why didn't they used them second time round?
'ello Princess.  It was rubbish!

----------


## Treacle

> and arthur is the bar man serving fancy drinks with umbrellas


And Ethel throwing sticks into the sea for Willy.

----------


## Siobhan

> And Ethel throwing sticks into the sea for Willy.


Deadenders.. we don't kill our cast, we let them live in spain for the rest of their lives....

----------


## Treacle

LOL, I still love the show though but I have to take the pee this time  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

I am a huge Eastender fan but honestly.. bring people back from the dead or shown them as ghost is just ridicules.... c'mon, den is dead and he is not coming back... well maybe as a skeleton

----------


## dddMac1

it didn't work last time round and i don't think they should risk bringing him back from the dead again

----------


## Treacle

Maybe Lou Beale is going to walk out of the Fowler house tonight with a walking stick and hairnet on with her teeth gritted moaning about our Arfur.

----------


## Bryan

> I heard this rumour too. I heard he's really been hiding in Chrissie's cupboard for the last ten months in an elaborate plan to get rid of Zoe.


this would kinda make sense, as him and chrissie always plotted together, even when we thought they dent get along: i.e knicking the vic off sam

im sure they could fidn a way to explain how he survived, but... depsite me wnatign him back as a good character with good storlines, returnign from the dead three times would be so unrelaistic, dfying eastenders and making it as tackly and untrue as american soaps, it would loose all its credibility

besides soap ghosts have happened before, Charlie Cotton and in Corrie was it monkey face Ivy Tisley at the top of the stairs or something like that?

bondboffin

----------


## dddMac1

Leslie Grantham has said he won't be back he is doing other Projects

----------


## Treacle

I think this is more fantasy than a rumour  :Smile:

----------


## dddMac1

was just thinking that myself

----------


## alan45

> Leslie Grantham has said he won't be back he is doing other Projects


Yea he is opening his own webcam site  :Moonie:   :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> I think this is more fantasy than a rumour


but we don't have a fantasy mill, if we did, I could only imagine what would be in there  :Ponder:

----------


## dddMac1

> but we don't have a fantasy mill, if we did, I could only imagine what would be in there


i could only guess

----------


## ghosthunter5487

What other projects is Leslie Grantham doing?

----------


## di marco

> this would kinda make sense, as him and chrissie always plotted together, even when we thought they dent get along: i.e knicking the vic off sam
> 
> im sure they could fidn a way to explain how he survived, but... depsite me wnatign him back as a good character with good storlines, returnign from the dead three times would be so unrelaistic, dfying eastenders and making it as tackly and untrue as american soaps, it would loose all its credibility
> 
> besides soap ghosts have happened before, Charlie Cotton and in Corrie was it monkey face Ivy Tisley at the top of the stairs or something like that?
> 
> bondboffin


but if they were plotting it together, why would chrissie have hit him over the head, especially when she thought no one else was there?

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
If the people at EastEndeRs had just one BrainCEl left in there head,then they wouldn't bring Den back!!!!!
One:Nobody really seems to be that bothered that he is gone!!!!!
Two:What are they gonna say he dug himself up or something!!!!!
Three:Nobody Comes Back When They Are Dead Once,Let Alone Twice!!!!!
I just can not see this Happening some how!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## squarelady

Maybe Chrissie didn't bury him after all?

----------


## alan45

Dont even go there. Even the producers of EE would not be stupid enough to insult the viewers intelligence by having the very dead Den return from the dead again

----------


## Treacle

It would be pushing the boundaries a tad.

----------


## Jade

> but we don't have a fantasy mill, if we did, I could only imagine what would be in there


We have a What If Section, you can discuss this there!

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

i havent read over what the rest of you have to say, but i have read and heard a couple of times that den comes back as a ghost and from a very reliable source!

----------


## callummc

I hope your right,it'd be great if he appears occaisonally when his kids really need him and to guard the vic for them

----------


## di marco

> i havent read over what the rest of you have to say, but i have read and heard a couple of times that den comes back as a ghost and from a very reliable source!


what was the reliable source?

----------


## squarelady

> what was the reliable source?


I don't think 'Enders would do that! - Seems a bit too unrealistic. Eastenders don't do 'ghost scenes'.

----------


## JustJodi

*Maybe  Chrissie  will have a DREAM Scene and Den is in it and he is haunting her dreams???*  :Searchme:

----------


## squarelady

> *Maybe  Chrissie  will have a DREAM Scene and Den is in it and he is haunting her dreams???*


  :Thumbsdown:  I don't like the idea of that, I'd rather them keep it real.

----------


## JustJodi

> I don't like the idea of that, I'd rather them keep it real.


*Real People Dream too .....so why not work that into a story line too,, make things interesting,,*   :Confused:

----------


## squarelady

> *Real People Dream too .....so why not work that into a story line too,, make things interesting,,*


I know but it just seems too imaginary. Like the Neighbours dream sequences. I don't think it would be good at all. You can see from the look on someone's face when they are waking up from a dream. I'd rather it acted like that than acted like a fantasy sketch.

----------


## JustJodi

I have seen many dream sequences in the past some are realistic and some can look down right bad..it all boils down to good writing and good ACTING..Have you ever woke up in tears from a disturbing nightmare or bad dream ??  That would work..  :Ponder:  




> I know but it just seems too imaginary. Like the Neighbours dream sequences. I don't think it would be good at all. You can see from the look on someone's face when they are waking up from a dream. I'd rather it acted like that than acted like a fantasy sketch.

----------


## squarelady

> I have seen many dream sequences in the past some are realistic and some can look down right bad..it all boils down to good writing and good ACTING..Have you ever woke up in tears from a disturbing nightmare or bad dream ??  That would work..


I would rather see it acted without a dream seqence but that's my personal opinion of what I think a soap should be.

----------


## brooksyrules

i heard he mite be back as ghost

----------


## Bryan

i doubt nethink will come of this, if anything it would be a ghost... enders has done ti before with charlie cotton.

but i think den should stya dead and buried under the vic for eternity or until chrissie wants to leave the show...

bondboffin

----------


## Katie

> I would rather see it acted without a dream seqence but that's my personal opinion of what I think a soap should be.


A dream would be a plausible way of bringing Den back and could be interesting!

----------


## squarelady

> A dream would be a plausible way of bringing Den back and could be interesting!


It could be but I don't think Leslie Grantham will ever be coming back!

----------


## brooksyrules

they wont be having leslie grantham back. Other eastenders stars would go on strike

----------


## squarelady

> they wont be having leslie grantham back. Other eastenders stars would go on strike


I doubt it, they can't afford to be so selfish.

----------


## brooksyrules

yeah true. I remember shane saying that every 1 laugh bout what leslie did. what leslie gonna be doing like

----------


## Katie

> they wont be having leslie grantham back. Other eastenders stars would go on strike


Its prob mutual - I don't think he would want to come back. Unless, maybe he might want to use the internet access!

----------


## brooksyrules

yeah prob

----------


## squarelady

> Its prob mutual - I don't think he would want to come back. Unless, maybe he might want to use the internet access!


Hilarious

----------


## brooksyrules

yep only way

----------


## squarelady

> Hilarious


T'was sarcasim!

----------


## brooksyrules

ok but i still think it funny though

----------


## JustJodi

*Most of you are too young to remember DALLAS an American evening soap opera,, where they bring back this guy who was supposed to be dead,,,, only his wife was dreaming and he comes back as she is taking a shower,, now I have NEVER seen one East Ender come out of the shower or get out of a tub  HAVE ANY OF U ??????*  :Rotfl:   Now I can not see Den coming back in the shower tho however   :Wal2l:  And to be honest,, let the GUY remain DEAD !!!



> It could be but I don't think Leslie Grantham will ever be coming back!

----------


## squarelady

> ok but i still think it funny though


Each to their own I 'spose!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

eastenders has never tried all this dream stuff and unrelaistic stuff, nor have ne of the british soaps

that would totally make eastenders silly and start its downfall, it should be considered a serious and gritty drama which it is, and by brining back a charcter in a dream character would undermine all of this

besides den wasnt that good when he returned, i dont belive in brinigng back past characters at all, unless they clearly have a purpose to return i.e shannis and the mitchells

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

> eastenders has never tried all this dream stuff and unrelaistic stuff, nor have ne of the british soaps
> 
> that would totally make eastenders silly and start its downfall, it should be considered a serious and gritty drama which it is, and by brining back a charcter in a dream character would undermine all of this


I couldn't have put it better myself. In fact I couldn't....I totally agree!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> I couldn't have put it better myself. In fact I couldn't....I totally agree!


yeah   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   someone agrees with me for a change   :Smile:  

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

> yeah      someone agrees with me for a change   
> 
> bondboffin


  :Thumbsup:  You were spot on with what I was thinking!

----------


## Bryan

telepathy on the soap boards... der ner ner ner der ner

bondboffin

----------


## callummc

I think den should come to sharon even if it's only once and in a dream,just so he can tell her he forgives what she said to him,tell her and dennis to be happy and give her the chance to say a prper goodbye cos then she can get on with her life,

----------


## JustJodi

> I think den should come to sharon even if it's only once and in a dream,just so he can tell her he forgives what she said to him,tell her and dennis to be happy and give her the chance to say a prper goodbye cos then she can get on with her life,


Now that really sounds reasonable, cos we all know how Sharon is when something bothers her, but that dream may be a nice way of getting her back on the path to her new life,, I  like it !!!! :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

it would still be very silly but it would allow it, if it moved on the story...

however sharon could find a note that den wrote after dennis had left, syaing all his apologies and that he wishe them happines,, but he never had the guts to send it...

same effect, but keeps eastenders a seriosu soap

bondboffin

----------


## ghosthunter5487

They need to bring Den back!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## squarelady

> I think den should come to sharon even if it's only once and in a dream,just so he can tell her he forgives what she said to him,tell her and dennis to be happy and give her the chance to say a prper goodbye cos then she can get on with her life,


I really don't like the idea. And anyway, the way it's ended is perfect for the situation. It means that it could really all blow up for Sharon if she ever finds out Den's dead. She'd blame herself all over again and that could develop into something big. Other than that I realy think it should be left. I don't like the idea of all thsi fantasy mixed with reality stuff.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

No I really really do love him to bits (as his character) but even I cant say bring him back this will be a let down for EE since he's been brought form the 'dead' already!!

----------


## Bryan

dont bring him back! no! there are other ways for sharon and den to forgive each other, as i say a letter, read my previosu post on this thread

 bondboffin

----------


## JustJodi

Den was a very very selfish person, and would never  apologize..I just can not see him writing a heart felt letter to Sharon or any one. If  folks want to keep East Enders "real"  then  Den should remain in "character" as who we knew him as " Dirty Den". This is just my honest opinion..I say let the man stay buried under the concrete !!!

----------


## Bryan

i agree

i just sed that letter stuff for those who want him and sahron to make up, as bringing him back to life would be so wrong

they shoudlt have killed den cus he was a great charcter but yes he should remian buried below the concrete

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

besides how can den still be alive, and chrissie knowing that

numerous times we have seen her talk to den in the cellar, alone, so she would not be doing this is he was in the wardrobe upstairs

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> besides how can den still be alive, and chrissie knowing that
> 
> numerous times we have seen her talk to den in the cellar, alone, so she would not be doing this is he was in the wardrobe upstairs
> 
> bondboffin


yep thats what ive said before, if there was a possibility that he was still alive after chrissie hit him and chrissie let him escape then she would put on the act to sam and zoe but wouldnt be talking to him when shes by herself so he must be in the cellar, theres no way that he cant be

----------


## Bryan

a ghost as some have sed... but i DO NOT want that to happen

let his decaying body remain buried under concrete for eternity, let the micro-organisms break him down like he did to shannis!

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

mind u are there micro-organisms in concrete?

lmao n  :Rotfl:  

bondboffin

----------


## drmiller3000

Why would it be silly to bring the show's best character back?  Trevor got smacked about the head with an iron a good three or four times and survived.  Why not Den?  He could have escaped from the rubble before the builders put in the cement the following morning.  He would have had so much time!!  A storyline along the lines where he comes back at Christmas would be the biggest story in ee history.  Chrissie being pregnant would be one reason for him to come back.  What about the unfinished business with Phil and also the small matter of Grant coming back too?

----------


## callummc

yes i agree with you,he could have collapsed later in the street and be in hospital with memory loss,like the man on the news last week,and on christmas day he could be shown on the news with people being asked do they know who he is,

----------


## Mr Humphries

I think it should be that after they put him in the hole in the cellar, he pushed his way out through the rubble which would be easy to do, because they could not have put that much rubble on him could they ?

He got out and fled into the night. Could be back in spain or something. 

As someone said, trevor got smashed around the head with the iron!

It would be bloody wicked his return. Could you imagin the faces on Chrissie and Sam Mitchells.

As Dennis said last night, there is so much unfinished business with Den, bring him back please. After all Dallas, lost a whole year of soap, to bring back Bobby from the dead, in a bloody dream !!

----------


## brenda1971

I think that it would be the end of eastenders if they brought den back it would not be a very good story and Eastenders would be a laughing stock.I thought that the cast hated leslie grantham as well.

----------


## Bryan

the more i think about this the more id like him to return...

it was so easy for him to have escaped the rubble in the cellar

i agree some may say someone cannot survive death twice but it would prove that dennis watts is totally indestructable

imagine what jake would say if den returned?

bondboffin

----------


## brenda1971

No please dont say that Den is dead

----------


## ghosthunter5487

If Den came back it would be the best storyline ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## di marco

> If Den came back it would be the best storyline ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sorry but i have to disagree, it would be really silly

----------


## Katy

it would be so stupid. He came back from the dead once before.

----------


## JustJodi

Can u imagine him showing up at the wedding and saying HELLO PRINCESS...... :Rotfl:   Nah leave him dead,, it would be a bit silly,, unlesssssss some one has a truly warped sense of humor  :Moonie:  in the writing department !!!!

----------


## callummc

well from whats being said now,ee must know half of us don't beleive he's deadso their finally gonna dig him up,big mistke in my opinion cos while us den fans have a glimmor of hope we'll stay with the show,take away that glimmer and bang more fans gone

----------


## JustJodi

> well from whats being said now,ee must know half of us don't beleive he's deadso their finally gonna dig him up,big mistke in my opinion cos while us den fans have a glimmor of hope we'll stay with the show,take away that glimmer and bang more fans gone


Well remember if EE wants to remain on the air they gotta be fair to their viewing public,, they brought Den back once before,,, so the Den fans KNOW he is worm food now,,but again think back,, no one really SAW Chrissie bury him... ok so they dumped him in a hole,  that doesn't mean he was actually DEAD, he could have climbed out and went away and licked his wounds some where else,, next morning the cute workman comes in and tells Chrissie the cement has been poured in the hole,, Ok I am getting ahead of myself, I am not a big Den fan,, but I do want EE to remain INTERESTING.. not silly...so let him remain WORM FOOD.

----------


## di marco

> well from whats being said now,ee must know half of us don't beleive he's deadso their finally gonna dig him up,big mistke in my opinion cos while us den fans have a glimmor of hope we'll stay with the show,take away that glimmer and bang more fans gone


imo, a lot more fans will turn off if den is brought back alive again

----------


## JustJodi

*I really do not think EE is going to risk bringing Den back again,, even if they did,, some one is gonna KILL him for sure to make sure he stays down,,,Nah I doubt very much they will bring him back,, * 
*Granted fans are a fickle bunch,, so they may get excited about the possiblility of bringing back Den,, but after a while they will be rooting for some one else,, so its catch 22 with ALL FANS,, JMHO*

----------


## Kim

He can't come back from the dead twice, that would just be silly.

----------


## ghosthunter5487

You never know with Eastenders it could happen.

----------


## JustJodi

> You never know with Eastenders it could happen.


*Stranger things have happened .. so if they wanna drag Den back from the bowels of hell then so be it,, the ratings would either go thru the roof or thru the floor,, fans can be a fickle lot   I am gonna be like every body else  just sit back and see what happens  *

----------


## callummc

I don't think the charectors can be all to blame if den came back with a bang and excellent scripts well the fans would get over his resurection even if they don't like him,ut if he came back with a bang and then more pathetic storylines well well then people would turn over same goes for the mitchells or anyone-any actor can only excell if given good scripts if the writings rubbish well the actors can only do their best ,any actors lines have to be good for them to give a good performance

----------


## Treacle

Den should not return. They would have no credibility left if he did.

----------


## Luna

if they did it would be the end of eastenders

----------


## Abi

If he did come back then he would be a zombie and kill everybody

then we can say Bye Bye EE forever

----------


## JustJodi

> If he did come back then he would be a zombie and kill everybody
> 
> then we can say Bye Bye EE forever


*Now that would be really BAD  "THE ZOMBIE KILLER OF THE EAST END" *

----------


## chance

den to return,now that would be laughable

----------


## callummc

well if you look at the spoiler section it looks as if all you den haters have your wish,the only hope den fans have now is the ghost scenario which i doubtvery much will happen,so we have 2 choices either watch or turn off,personally unlike other members of my family i'll watch for the time being but if ee don't see to it that chrissy gets her cumupance and they turn ee into the "mitchell show" then i also will vote with the off button

----------


## JustJodi

> well if you look at the spoiler section it looks as if all you den haters have your wish,the only hope den fans have now is the ghost scenario which i doubtvery much will happen,so we have 2 choices either watch or turn off,personally unlike other members of my family i'll watch for the time being but if ee don't see to it that chrissy gets her cumupance and they turn ee into the "mitchell show" then i also will vote with the off button


 
personally I want to see Chrissy get her cumupance big time !!! and I hope she gets hauled off in shackles !!! :Mad:

----------


## EE-lover

I think everyone wants to see Chrissie pay but it is highly unlikely as they have left the door open for her return if she's done for murder how can see return? I know EE always finds away but it's too much like Janine's departure. I think she will run like the wind when the Mitchells promise to make her life hell!!!

----------


## callummc

I know they've left the door open but how many actually come back,not many,and even if she got a life sentence she'd be out in a few years so anythings possible,it's ee own fault for killing den,they could have let him leave without killing him,then chrissy wouldn't have to go anywhere and wouldn't have a problem returning

----------


## JustJodi

> I know they've left the door open but how many actually come back,not many,and even if she got a life sentence she'd be out in a few years so anythings possible,it's ee own fault for killing den,they could have let him leave without killing him,then chrissy wouldn't have to go anywhere and wouldn't have a problem returning


*Hmm does this also sort of echo the problem with Mel Owens ??  Isn't she one of those who also had the door left open for her to come back as well?? We only heard her name mentioned in  the Lisa and Phil story.. when Phil tracked Lisa down for the baby  ??? and again when Lisa came back to Walford....Callummc u are right quite a few have left and could have come back,, but greener pastures are out there now,, cant blame em too much*

----------


## callummc

no we can't ,they can still work,earn good money,and not have their private life plastered all over the tabloids,if they are good in ee they get plenty of offers can pick and choose and once they leave the papers tend to leave them alone,lets face it their lambs to the slaughter for the press,except an odd few and they have freinds on fleet st,or have to live their lifes like nuns,Ee should do more to protect their stars,but no they encourage it for publicity,and ros kemp was right when he said they keep regurgitating the same storylines they do its like dejavoo hasn't this happened before,lets face it he's not going back for the good of the soap,he's cashing in,can't blame him if their that desperate good luck to him,and being married to a editor from a top paper he's safe from the vulturesto ,lucky man,or is he,one thing he won't have to work to hard on lines,just remember his last storylines and do it all over again

----------


## Kim

> I know they've left the door open but how many actually come back,not many,and even if she got a life sentence she'd be out in a few years so anythings possible,it's ee own fault for killing den,they could have let him leave without killing him,then chrissy wouldn't have to go anywhere and wouldn't have a problem returning


They probably killed him because Den would never in a million years leave the vic while he was alive so killing him off made more sense, but then again Kat's departure last November didn't make a lot of sense as Jessie Wallace was forced to take early maternity leave. 

Otherwise, writers may have felt that it made a good revenge storyline for Chrissie,Zoe and Sam as they never intended to kill him.

----------


## callummc

the vic to den meant nothing without sharon the kid he brought up there he could have left fonnd sharon signed the pub over to her and dennis and then gone of into the sunset safe in the knowledge that chrissy was in for a shock and allways been at the end of a phone for shazza when she needed him

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I don't understand why this is in the Romour Mill after he and EE has t=said themselves that Den won't be returning  :Angry:

----------


## callummc

its cos of the way he went,dejavoo we aint seen the body yet

----------


## Kim

> We never saw the body being buried, so I dont see why he cant come back. It is possible


He must have been buried though, Why else would Chrissie concrete over the floor, show it to Zoe and Zoe look so surprised. 

Also, Zoe said to Kat ' His shoe fell off as we carried him through the Vic'.

----------


## Kim

I did hear a rumor that Den was going to return as a ghost, but i don't think its true.

----------


## ghosthunter5487

It would be cool because there is always going to be the ghostly feeling that he is around, I wonder when peggy and the mitchell brothers return whether dens ghost will appear.  :Ponder:

----------


## JustJodi

> It would be cool because there is always going to be the ghostly feeling that he is around, I wonder when peggy and the mitchell brothers return whether dens ghost will appear.


*Or Chrissie could be DRUNK and was "seeing" things ???*

----------


## callummc

or everytime anyone slaps sharon an optic falls and smashs or the lights go out ,or the phone rings but no ones there

----------


## the_watts_rule

It could possibly be true because anythin can happen in easties

----------


## JoeBoy1987

Just read on DS forums that dens body is found on the 23rd of August .... cab abyone confirm this?

----------


## Abi

I heard that as well, but i dont know if its been confirmed by anyone yet

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i hope den does come back as it would be great as dennis and sharon could show they were together

----------


## JustJodi

> i hope den does come back as it would be great as dennis and sharon could show they were together


 
*at this point  I think it is highly un likely STINKY DEN will rise again *

----------


## Cornishbabe

nah hell come back as a goast or a flashback or something they arnt gonna bring him back from the dead again. Are they?

----------


## JustJodi

> nah hell come back as a goast or a flashback or something they arnt gonna bring him back from the dead again. Are they?


 
*some one told me that EE does not deal with supernatural stuff.. so the ghost or flashbacks  are OUT.. plus EE would have to pay for Leslie to play the ghost or be in the flashback,, nahhhh they are way too cheap,, and also as some one also said,, EE DEALS IN REALITY only,, okkkkkk  *

----------


## lisa cullumbine

i did hear a rumour that they dig up the cellar where he is supposed to be laying but he is not there weird who knows how true that is because i also here they do dig him up on sharons wedding day god knows!

----------


## JustJodi

> i did hear a rumour that they dig up the cellar where he is supposed to be laying but he is not there weird who knows how true that is because i also here they do dig him up on sharons wedding day god knows!


*that would be werid for sure !!!!!!!!!! if his body was not there..*

----------


## callummc

it would not only be weird but it would also get people talking EE again cos at the moment everybody knos hats gonna happen and hen,so theres no suprises and hen we actually watch its usually an anti climax,we need some suprises

----------


## JustJodi

> it would not only be weird but it would also get people talking EE again cos at the moment everybody knos hats gonna happen and hen,so theres no suprises and hen we actually watch its usually an anti climax,we need some suprises


*if EE has the guts to give us an anti climax like that there is going to be alot of surpised people,, and u can bet your last shilling  this forum is gonna be over loaded with posts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## callummc

I personally don't think EE has the guts to do it,but 1 things for sure it would get people talking and maybe get the veiwing numbers up a bit

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Where did you hear that?

----------


## ghosthunter5487

There have been many rumours about his return, I hope Den comes back cause Iu think Eastenders need him!


*EDIT - DO NOT POST LINKS*

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It would be very interesting if he did, but I very much doubt it.

----------


## kckinsmcg

> I heard he got through the sewers to Italy


I am a month behind in viewing and I have noticed that they must have mentioned the drains or fixing the drains at least 10 times since Den has been killed.  So perhaps that is why the mention it.  

Den crawled barely lifeless through the sewer drains of London's East End  :Ninja:  and gets stuck several times along the way making for drain problems and blocked sinks like the one at Pauline's house fixed by Dennis.  :Ponder:   He finally makes his way to the canal and swims to freedom where he waits presumably on the other side.  He has no money, clothes, help or anything else.  But he waits until the wedding day when his grave is "exhumed" for his return.  I can see it now...a Raggedy Den walks in stinking of sewage and several stones lighter, opens the door and says, "Hallo, Princess."  :Big Grin:  

All i can say is you never know with soaps.  I do like the idea of a ghost though, haunting Chrissie until she goes insane. :Cheer:

----------


## kckinsmcg

> Deadenders.. we don't kill our cast, we let them live in spain for the rest of their lives....


Too funny...loved it!   :Cheer:

----------


## JustJodi

> It would be very interesting if he did, but I very much doubt it.


*ee will have to reallllly be desperate to bring him back*

----------


## willow

> *ee will have to reallllly be desperate to bring him back*


very very desperate!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> very very desperate!!!


*I say let him stay DEAD..he did no one any favors when he was alive so hes better off dead.........*

----------


## willow

> *I say let him stay DEAD..he did no one any favors when he was alive so hes better off dead.........*


 there are only so many times you can come back from the dead for den that was one too many!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> there are only so many times you can come back from the dead for den that was one too many!!!


*if they brought him back  it would be one hell of a story line  Chrissie would really have to do some quick thinking........but any way it ain't gonna happen HES DEAD and let him rot,,,*

----------


## ghosthunter5487

There are still alot of rumors going around that he will return! I heard that they find no body under the concrete floor but they have a funeral for Den could he have escaped unoticed again?


http://groups.msn.com/EastendersDenWattsLeslieGrantham

----------


## Kim

It has been confirmed that he's definitely dead this time.

----------


## ghosthunter5487

Everyone thought that the first time!!!

----------


## Kim

No one confirmed it though, and the ending was cut, we know now that he didn't actually fall into the canal!

----------


## JustJodi

> No one confirmed it though, and the ending was cut, we know now that he didn't actually fall into the canal!


 
*so who is to say he didnt crawl outta the hole or thru the sewers ( like  stinky rat he is )  *

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I have that image in my head now, lol!

----------


## Kim

> *so who is to say he didnt crawl outta the hole or thru the sewers ( like  stinky rat he is )  *


Because we saw him be hit over the head twice, and his lifeless body on the floor at the end of the episode. 

In 1989, he wasn't actually seen falling into the canal.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Oh he is definitely dead, it would be stupid to bring him back for the second time

----------


## lisa cullumbine

i would like to think den would come back again imagine chrissies face but personally i cant see it brought back from the dead again surely not.

----------


## Kim

I would like to see Chrissie's face too but it is never going to happen as bosses have confirmed that there's  no way back for Den this time.

----------


## lisa cullumbine

yeah i know what you are saying shame though all that build up to him comming back  and now he is gone for good

----------


## ghosthunter5487

You never know what will happen

----------


## lisa cullumbine

i know i would love for him to come back

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I don't think it will though  :Smile:

----------


## lisa cullumbine

yep unfortuantely i dont think so either

----------


## Luna

me either dont think it will ever happen

----------


## JustJodi

> I have that image in my head now, lol!


*Hee hee  can't u tell I love werid twists and turns,,, remember the movie  SHAWSHANK REDEMPTION ????  hee hee*

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yes I do, when he built a tunnel which took him the best part of 30 years, lol!

----------


## JustJodi

> Oh he is definitely dead, it would be stupid to bring him back for the second time


 
*Ok we all know hes a dead rat.. so if EE decides to do something stupid ( which we know they are capable of being dumb as a box of rocks ) we will just have to wait n see .. I personally think hes DEAD.. and he should just REMAIN DEAD *

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Me too!

----------


## JustJodi

> Oh he is definitely dead, it would be stupid to bring him back for the second time


*any one up for chat ??? is there only one place to go to chat?? THE LOUNGE ???*

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Sorry hun, not yet. Just cleaned the kitchen, now I have to hoover and sort out the dining room. My mum is coming on sat, so I need the place spottless.

----------


## ghosthunter5487

Somehow I dont think we have seen the last of Den

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I hope we have, lol!

----------


## ghosthunter5487

Who knows what will happen


Check out: 
*EDIT DO NOT POST LINKS*

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I will do

----------


## lisa cullumbine

im hoping we havent i want den back

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

He must be dead, who could survive being hit over the head twice and buried under a ton of concrete?

----------


## Luna

> He must be dead, who could survive being hit over the head twice and buried under a ton of concrete?


Trust me if eastenders wanted they would think of a way for him to survive.

I mean who would have thought someone could survive beeing shot with a bunch of flowers and living at the bottom of a dirty old river for 6 months

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Well, it would be silly to bring him back from the dead twice. He must be a vampire if that happened

----------


## JustJodi

> Trust me if eastenders wanted they would think of a way for him to survive.
> 
> I mean who would have thought someone could survive beeing shot with a bunch of flowers and living at the bottom of a dirty old river for 6 months


*I figure EE will do any thing to keep the ratings up..so nothing these days surprises me much *

----------


## lisa cullumbine

well you would think so but this is eastenders anythings possible i cant see it though

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I suppose it is  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> I suppose it is


whichever the outcome east enders uses should be interesting...could be why there has been so much censored filming ???they may have more than one way they wanna play it ?? :Searchme:   :Searchme:   :Searchme:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Oh yes, they have been censoring lots of stuff lately.....

----------


## JustJodi

> Oh yes, they have been censoring lots of stuff lately.....


*u know on some DVDs  they offer to show how the other endings looked like , So EE bosses may be holding out a contract for some one  and playing different scenes "just in case" ya know,,,cos every time I wanna look at ALBERT SQUARE  they say censored filming or something *

----------


## JustJodi

*Basically what I am trying to say.. is just what GhostHunter said.. we may have NOT seen the last of Den.. and one thing is for sure,,WE HAVE NOT HEARD THE LAST about him either *

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Let's see what the future brings...

----------


## ghosthunter5487

It sure will be exciting!!!

Everyone check out:
*EDIT DO NOT POST LINKS*

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Something tells me that you are a, Den Watts, fan??

----------


## ghosthunter5487

I am a Den Watts fan and I dont think I am the only one!

Everyone check out:
*EDIT - DO NOT POST LINKS*

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I will check out your links  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> I will check out your links


*You really can't see diddly on those links unless you register to join the group..don't want to join too many things and weigh down the PC with proggies *

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Justjodi, I love the way you always use one of these :Moonie:  in your posts :Rotfl:  



Yeah, I have noticed you have to join, and I am a member of so many groups at the moment, that I can't be bothered to sign up for any more at the mo :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ghosthunter5487

I still think it would be possible to bring back Den.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It would not suprise me to be honest, not now I think about it.

----------


## Kim

They won't bring Leslie Grantham back into the show because of the buisness with the webcam in his dressing room. 

They can't bring the character back with a different actor because we have seen him be killed and bosses have confirmed that there's no way back for Den. We didn't actually see him get killed the first time did we.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Oh I don't think he will come back, however, I won't be suprised if he did

----------


## JustJodi

> Oh I don't think he will come back, however, I won't be suprised if he did


 
*I think it would be a "shocker" if they did bring him back again.. but I have serious doubts they will bring him back but mannnn what a story like that will make *

----------


## i_luv_dennis

well his hand does come up

----------


## JustJodi

> well his hand does come up


*Hand ??? coming thru the concrete ??? sorry I am a bit confused here...*

----------


## callummc

> They won't bring Leslie Grantham back into the show because of the buisness with the webcam in his dressing room. 
> 
> They can't bring the character back with a different actor because we have seen him be killed and bosses have confirmed that there's no way back for Den. We didn't actually see him get killed the first time did we.


I am sad to say i think we have seen the last of den,i don't think its fair if phill is alloed back because a webcam in the privacy of his dressing room is not half has disgusting as letting it all hang out on a public car park and selling your girlfriend for 15 euros on a car park in france

----------


## Kim

Aswell as being exposed as a webcam pervert, Leslie was rude to several members of the cast including Jessie Wallace, Shane Richie and Kim Medcalf.

----------


## JustJodi

> I am sad to say i think we have seen the last of den,i don't think its fair if phill is alloed back because a webcam in the privacy of his dressing room is not half has disgusting as letting it all hang out on a public car park and selling your girlfriend for 15 euros on a car park in france


*(Phil/Steve)Going public with your privates for all and the media to see is asking for trouble,,What Leslie did was in the privacy of his own dressing room, or so he was rude to some of the cast members.. so what..sticks and stones..haven't we all had bad days at work??*
*BTW  who blew the whistle on Leslie any way ????*

----------


## callummc

I think it was supposed to be a lap dancer who blew the whistle on leslie,probably an undercover reprorter,i'd loved to have heard what filth she was saying to get leslie going,these adult websites are not illegal and people have to pay to join,so w hat if he slagged of jessie wallace accordind to her boyfriend she had plenty to say about fellow castmates also,i'v read that wendy richard,nigel and leticia,steve mcfadden,june brown,and the guy who plays keith miller ,anita dobson and boyfriend have all attended leslies show to show him support,so when the papers say he had no friends left at EE they were wrong,and lets face it everyone slags of workmates  sometimes,

----------


## the_watts_rule

I dont think it would be right to bring him back. Hes dead and Burried

----------


## kckinsmcg

> I am sad to say i think we have seen the last of den,i don't think its fair if phill is alloed back because a webcam in the privacy of his dressing room is not half has disgusting as letting it all hang out on a public car park and selling your girlfriend for 15 euros on a car park in france


What is that all about it?  Who sold their girlfriend, Phil?  I'm not from your parts so clue me in please.

----------


## JustJodi

> What is that all about it? Who sold their girlfriend, Phil? I'm not from your parts so clue me in please.


*Google "dogging"  then u will find out what Steve Mc Fadden was "making" his girlfriend do...*

----------


## JustJodi

> I think it was supposed to be a lap dancer who blew the whistle on leslie,probably an undercover reprorter,i'd loved to have heard what filth she was saying to get leslie going,these adult websites are not illegal and people have to pay to join,so w hat if he slagged of jessie wallace accordind to her boyfriend she had plenty to say about fellow castmates also,i'v read that wendy richard,nigel and leticia,steve mcfadden,june brown,and the guy who plays keith miller ,anita dobson and boyfriend have all attended leslies show to show him support,so when the papers say he had no friends left at EE they were wrong,and lets face it everyone slags of workmates sometimes,


*Gawd I have slagged off workmates tons of times,, I know my co workers have done the same too.. That so called lap dancer didn't get the FAME AND GLORY she was hoping for but apparently she has messed up Leslies career.. a lap dancer isn't exactly an honorable profession*

----------


## callummc

what i'm gutted about is the fact that leslie ended up leaving through this,i think his career will survive,hes just finished his show and got a pantomime over christmas and he still has a lot of fans like us and i'm sure the tv stations are aware of this,but for me Ee will never be the same again,and we all know what goes round comes round,so the EE stars who did turn on him will all find that 1 by 1 the press will shoot them all down,the only real losers are us cos we've lost out again and in the long run EE

----------


## JustJodi

> what i'm gutted about is the fact that leslie ended up leaving through this,i think his career will survive,hes just finished his show and got a pantomime over christmas and he still has a lot of fans like us and i'm sure the tv stations are aware of this,but for me Ee will never be the same again,and we all know what goes round comes round,so the EE stars who did turn on him will all find that 1 by 1 the press will shoot them all down,the only real losers are us cos we've lost out again and in the long run EE


 
*Leslie will be fine...as u said what comes around comes around..what I do not understand is why are they allowing Phil ( Steve )to come back.. hes a miserable sad actor ( who looks like an over stuffed sausage)!!! but I will bide my time and see who goes next..due to bad outside publicity *

----------


## the_watts_rule

Over Stuffed Sausage? Lol

----------


## JustJodi

> Over Stuffed Sausage? Lol


*Sorry it is my American version of some one who is heavy and tries to stuff his/her big bodies in too small trousers ..ie the saying over stuffed sausage  *

----------


## callummc

I think your saying describes steve-phill down to the ground,the podgy dogger looks like a over stuffed sausage

----------


## Bryan

> I think your saying describes steve-phill down to the ground,the podgy dogger looks like a over stuffed sausage


  :Rotfl:  i havent had a good laugh like that since....iceland *sniffs*

----------


## Kim

> *(Phil/Steve)Going public with your privates for all and the media to see is asking for trouble,,What Leslie did was in the privacy of his own dressing room, or so he was rude to some of the cast members.. so what..sticks and stones..haven't we all had bad days at work??*
> *BTW  who blew the whistle on Leslie any way ????*


Many actors and actresses threatened to strike unless Leslie was sacked after what he had said and done, so bosses were left with no choice but to sack him.

----------


## xxsexc_kellyxx

> Many actors and actresses threatened to strike unless Leslie was sacked after what he had said and done, so bosses were left with no choice but to sack him.


what did he say?

----------


## Kim

> what did he say?


He branded Jessie Wallace a 'vile dog' and said that Kim Medcalf was 'thick'. I can't remember any of the others.

----------


## callummc

No get it right he said sam mitchell was thick and the charector is,the only ones he slagged of were jessie wallace and he said shane ritchie is a big head and we all know thats true,he also said nigel and leticia were great,but there was a lot of sniffing going on there and thats what goes on all over the uk especially where people are high paid.one things for sure wendy richard,june brown,nigel and letisha,natalie cassidy,adam woodyat and the guy who plays keith miller and the dogger have all said they wanted him to stay,and for me theyre the main stars anyway so i dont think he left cos of the cast

----------


## hayley

How can he? His body is being dug up in Autumn!! But i did hear that Eastenders is trying to find someone who sounds like Den to read a letter or something. Could this be what you mean?

----------


## ghosthunter5487

> How can he? His body is being dug up in Autumn!! But i did hear that Eastenders is trying to find someone who sounds like Den to read a letter or something. Could this be what you mean?


Is there any news on that?

----------


## JustJodi

> Is there any news on that?


*can this story be backed up about stinky being exhumed ????*

----------


## kckinsmcg

> *can this story be backed up about stinky being exhumed ????*


Dug up again or do you mean dug up from The Vic?

----------


## JustJodi

> Dug up again or do you mean dug up from The Vic?


*Getting a bit confused here,,, if he was dug up from the Vic  we all saw Sam do it and the bod taken out of the Vic,., are u talking about EXHUMING his body for DNA ??? Thought that was done and dusted..since the cops released the body for burial,, some one please make sense of all this I am getting more and more confused *

----------


## kckinsmcg

> *Getting a bit confused here,,, if he was dug up from the Vic we all saw Sam do it and the bod taken out of the Vic,., are u talking about EXHUMING his body for DNA ??? Thought that was done and dusted..since the cops released the body for burial,, some one please make sense of all this I am getting more and more confused *


That's what I was asking you.  You seemed to be asking for information about Den (stinky) being exhumed (dug up) and as that has already happened on 29/08/05 I too was confused if there was a spolier about him being exhumed from his permanent grave.  I have not heard this, so I was wondering if you had and that was what you meant about being exhumed.  As far as I remember Dennis gave a DNA sample the day the body was found and they used that to positively identify Den and of course Sam also said it was him.  What I did hear as a rumor was that he may have left behind a letter for Sharon explaining all of his past actions, asking for forgiveness and such.  The rumor was that it would be his voice possibly for the voice over.  Again that is something I read on here in the Rumor Mill or the Spoilers (can't remember which) and so far I have heard nothing else.  Someone even suggested he was to come back as a ghost to bear his soul to Sharon!  Can't imagine that but hey, he was dead for 15 years only to return, so who knows.

----------


## JustJodi

KK.....
I give up I am hopelessly lost here,, basically I was following some one elses answers,, some one said he would be dug up in the autumn ,, ok thats already happened if they are refering to Sam digging him up while drunk as a skunk..but if they are planning to exhume his body ( hence what some one said  digging him up again ) I sure have not read any thing about something like that,, I think they have pretty much DECIDED that it was indeed Dennis Watts that was buried in a hole in the vic and buried in a grave in the walford cemetary,, so as u can see KK  I know what is going on but I am not sure if  I am following this "dug up again" thread started by some one else  :Sad:  
*color me totally confused here *

----------


## kckinsmcg

Thats ok Jodi.  I think your right someone may have suggested that and of course it sounded like the he would be dug up again.  But no, he is definitely identified and then was buried.  I know you were on vacation here in the states so you may have missed the episode, if you got it here at all.  Only satellite carries EE and they are about 6 weeks behind the show.  As a matter of fact, Den was dug up by a drunken Sam on 8/29/05 and it was shown here this past Sunday night October 9, 2005!  Stick with me, I'll fill you in if need be.  We Yanks need to stick together out here as we are so far behind in episodes!

----------


## Jade

he's dead, closing!

----------

